# beetles and insects of spain



## njcdec

Due to a stroke in dec 2010 i am having to leave the constuction industry and am going to concentrate on breeding locusts (hoppers) for reptile food as i have been doing it for just under a year as a hobby/small online selling via ebay and web site with the intent of breeding them in spain when i can move there in the next 12-18 months hopefully i sell alot to spanish custmers so i know there is a trade there for them but i am looking at expanding my items as live feed reptile food to beetles,praying mantis, mole or armoured crickets and in fact i would look at breeding any unusual inverts the idea is to breed in the uk so i can get a good breeding program going so i know once in spain exactly how to get my setup going with no probles what i am trying to find out is can any one tell me where i could buy and beetle larva etc from in spain that will ship to me in the uk

Thanks 
Nic


----------



## VFR

I normally just wack the little ******s


----------



## jojo

Spain does have alot of invert type insects living naturally here, so I cant imagine that there are many places that sell the larvae??? Its probably simpler to dig it up and gradually build up a collection yourself?????

Maybe try googling what you're looking for?? Or get in touch with any zoos or specialists in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## njcdec

jojo said:


> Spain does have alot of invert type insects living naturally here, so I cant imagine that there are many places that sell the larvae??? Its probably simpler to dig it up and gradually build up a collection yourself?????
> 
> Maybe try googling what you're looking for?? Or get in touch with any zoos or specialists in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that i will try that and see do yuo kow of any specialists that might be worth trying i can google zoos also would you know whoi contact to see if i could set up this type of business in spain????
nic


----------



## Alcalaina

I may be wrong but I have a feeling the Spanish don´t keep reptiles as pets to the extent that the British do, so you might not have much demand. The whole concept of having pets at all is quite a recent thing - animals traditionally have to earn their keep.

The kids catch frogs in the wells behind our house. I don´t know what they do with them ... I´d rather not know, actually.


----------



## njcdec

Alcalaina said:


> I may be wrong but I have a feeling the Spanish don´t keep reptiles as pets to the extent that the British do, so you might not have much demand. The whole concept of having pets at all is quite a recent thing - animals traditionally have to earn their keep.
> 
> The kids catch frogs in the wells behind our house. I don´t know what they do with them ... I´d rather not know, actually.


Hi
Thank you for the information the reason i thought about setting up in spain not only for the better weather but also i sell a lot of locusts to customers in spain so thought it would be worth doing 
Nic


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> I may be wrong but I have a feeling the Spanish don´t keep reptiles as pets to the extent that the British do, so you might not have much demand. The whole concept of having pets at all is quite a recent thing - animals traditionally have to earn their keep.
> 
> The kids catch frogs in the wells behind our house. I don´t know what they do with them ... I´d rather not know, actually.


you don't want to know what they do with geckos, either


----------



## Alcalaina

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Thank you for the information the reason i thought about setting up in spain not only for the better weather but also i sell a lot of locusts to customers in spain so thought it would be worth doing
> Nic


Well, that´s encouraging!

As for companies who export beetle larva from Spain, I think you are just going to have to translate what you want into Spanish, and use Google. We have a wide range of knowledge and experience on this forum and can answer most enquiries, but I suspect this one will beat us. (Though you never know!)

Presumably you speak Spanish? It would be folly to even think about starting a business here otherwise!


----------



## njcdec

Alcalaina said:


> Well, that´s encouraging!
> 
> As for companies who export beetle larva from Spain, I think you are just going to have to translate what you want into Spanish, and use Google. We have a wide range of knowledge and experience on this forum and can answer most enquiries, but I suspect this one will beat us. (Though you never know!)
> 
> Presumably you speak Spanish? It would be folly to even think about starting a business here otherwise!


i am just starting to learn spanish now i have been to spain 5 times in the last few years and have picked up the basics but am now starting to learn it more which is why i am looking at 12-18 mnths before making the move


----------



## JoCatalunya

Steer clear of the Rhino and Stag Beetles, they are protected over here and you will get into real trouble if they find you have them in your collection.

I presume you know which of the insects over here are dangerous, ie centipedes, black widow spiders and brown recluse spiders. The big grass hoppers are a real problem for farmers around here as are Locusts, but the Praying Mantis seem to have died out recently, don't know why. 

With regard setting up a business, you may wish to check to see if you need a licence to breed the insects, as if they were to get out etc you could end up in the poop so to speak, I knew a woman who had a pet monkey, (I know, nothing like an insect but) she had to get a licence from the local government office and veterinary inspectorate to say she was going to keep it properly and that it wouldnt be a nuisances etc because of the unpleasantness of it getting out. Insects may or may not be the same.


----------



## Alcalaina

JoCatalunya said:


> Steer clear of the Rhino and Stag Beetles, they are protected over here and you will get into real trouble if they find you have them in your collection.
> 
> I presume you know which of the insects over here are dangerous, ie centipedes, black widow spiders and brown recluse spiders. The big grass hoppers are a real problem for farmers around here as are Locusts, but the Praying Mantis seem to have died out recently, don't know why.
> 
> With regard setting up a business, you may wish to check to see if you need a licence to breed the insects, as if they were to get out etc you could end up in the poop so to speak, I knew a woman who had a pet monkey, (I know, nothing like an insect but) she had to get a licence from the local government office and veterinary inspectorate to say she was going to keep it properly and that it wouldnt be a nuisances etc because of the unpleasantness of it getting out. Insects may or may not be the same.


Plenty of praying mantises (manti??) down here in the south. And stick insects.

Aren't locusts just grasshoppers in their swarming stage?


----------



## JoCatalunya

Alcalaina, nope, I believe they are totally different species, albeit similar to look at. The grasshoppers hereabouts dig into the ground and eat the roots of the plants, so they are killed pdq if they are seen. The locusts are a pest and a half, swarming in their thousands at times, though luckily the sprayer comes round at the appropriate times and zaps the little blighters so we dont get them in so great a number.

When I first moved here the Manti as you call them were around, not in huge quantities but you got to see them every now and then, but for the past 4 years I haven't seen a 1.

Then again, the beep beep frogs as we call them have disappeared along with the fire flies and the yellow butterflies, now we are inundated with white ones. Though we do have the occasional processionary catapilar nest swaying in the breeze. 

Toads are also a problem around here and are killed if seen as they dig under the trees and kill them. They are a sight to seen though growing as big as dinner plates, but then again the worms grow to around a metre in length so the birds need watch out. Unless of course they are either Eagles or Kites, we had 50 flying above our house the other day, all pairing off I think. A bird watchers paradise.


----------



## Alcalaina

??? Locust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"There is no taxonomic difference between locust and grasshopper species, and in English the term "locust" is used for grasshopper species that change morphologically and behaviourally on crowding, to form swarms or hopper bands (of immature stages)."

Metre-length worms???  You are right, we live on different planets.

We have kites, eagles and vulture by the score, as we are on the migration route near the Strait of Gibraltar. I never tire of watching them circling over the mountains from my roof terrace.

We also get big red and black beetle thingies that exude some sort of nasty tasting oil. I can't remember what they are called but the farmers rub the oil on the cows' teats when they want to wean the calves.


----------



## gus-lopez

I can find suppliers in Colombia ! tenebrio Molitor 200 Escarabajos X 15.000 - $ 15000.00 en MercadoLibre

Try putting this in google & having a rummage around. 'suministros de escarabajo larvae'


----------



## njcdec

JoCatalunya said:


> Steer clear of the Rhino and Stag Beetles, they are protected over here and you will get into real trouble if they find you have them in your collection.
> 
> I presume you know which of the insects over here are dangerous, ie centipedes, black widow spiders and brown recluse spiders. The big grass hoppers are a real problem for farmers around here as are Locusts, but the Praying Mantis seem to have died out recently, don't know why.
> 
> With regard setting up a business, you may wish to check to see if you need a licence to breed the insects, as if they were to get out etc you could end up in the poop so to speak, I knew a woman who had a pet monkey, (I know, nothing like an insect but) she had to get a licence from the local government office and veterinary inspectorate to say she was going to keep it properly and that it wouldnt be a nuisances etc because of the unpleasantness of it getting out. Insects may or may not be the same.


Hi
Thank you for your reply
I have emailed the spanish embassy and customs to see if i require a licence and am just waiting for a reply to see if i am allowed to breed the insects in spain that i breed in the uk


----------



## njcdec

JoCatalunya said:


> Alcalaina, nope, I believe they are totally different species, albeit similar to look at. The grasshoppers hereabouts dig into the ground and eat the roots of the plants, so they are killed pdq if they are seen. The locusts are a pest and a half, swarming in their thousands at times, though luckily the sprayer comes round at the appropriate times and zaps the little blighters so we dont get them in so great a number.
> 
> When I first moved here the Manti as you call them were around, not in huge quantities but you got to see them every now and then, but for the past 4 years I haven't seen a 1.
> 
> Then again, the beep beep frogs as we call them have disappeared along with the fire flies and the yellow butterflies, now we are inundated with white ones. Though we do have the occasional processionary catapilar nest swaying in the breeze.
> 
> Toads are also a problem around here and are killed if seen as they dig under the trees and kill them. They are a sight to seen though growing as big as dinner plates, but then again the worms grow to around a metre in length so the birds need watch out. Unless of course they are either Eagles or Kites, we had 50 flying above our house the other day, all pairing off I think. A bird watchers paradise.



Hi
If you ever get photo of the grasshoppers please upoad so i can view (maybe i might ask if you can catch a few and send to me a i am breeding different species of locust ad grasshoppers obviously i will pay shipping etc )


----------



## njcdec

Alcalaina said:


> Plenty of praying mantises (manti??) down here in the south. And stick insects.
> 
> Aren't locusts just grasshoppers in their swarming stage?


Hi do you ever find the mantis ooths (egg casing )


----------



## casaloco

njcdec said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your reply
> I have emailed the spanish embassy and customs to see if i require a licence and am just waiting for a reply to see if i am allowed to breed the insects in spain that i breed in the uk


i would also suggest contacting the zoo's in spain, they should be able to give you the in's and out's better than the red tape people!!


----------



## thrax

I have seen mantis egg casings here (southern Spain). ALso there is a pet shop in El Ingenio, Torre del Mar which sells exotic pets such as small reptiles and spiders and I am sure I saw small bugs sold as food as well as larvae. As for licences it is almost certain you would need one so be careful of what you get back from officialdom especially as each district can have its own laws and regulations. Best to wait until you decide on an area then approach the town hall and anyone else you can think of. Good Lucka dn keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Alcalaina

This is my favourite. I think it's called a jewelled beetle - you can see them sparkling in the trees.


----------



## thrax

My latest chum:


----------



## jimenato

Our cat Charlie catches grasshoppers, tears off one leg and then watches them hop round in circles. 

Charlie is a bit of a [email protected]@rd to be honest...


----------



## thrax

We have seven cats, most of whom regularly appear in the doorway with a number of legs hanging from their mouths. We never know what it is they caught because whatever it is is consumed without any chance of escape... Feeding time at the local zoo


----------



## Alcalaina

thrax said:


> We have seven cats, most of whom regularly appear in the doorway with a number of legs hanging from their mouths. We never know what it is they caught because whatever it is is consumed without any chance of escape... Feeding time at the local zoo


Oh Thrax, they are beautiful! What amazing markings - just like wildcats!


----------



## thrax

Curiously all four cats on the left of the picture turned up on our doorstep, individually and with a gap of about two weeks between each one. Three of them are paractically identical whilst the fourth is a bit greyer than the others. Wildcats??? Yup, that'll be them especially at feeding time...


----------



## njcdec

Thanks every one that replied to my message i will contact the zoos and pet shop thanks and prob will come over to area i am going to live in and go to town hall then to double check but for now i am breeding in the UK and am always looking for different male and female insects to have sent to me so i can breed them here for now until i can make the move.If anyone has a pic of native grasshoppers or land crickets please upload them as would love to see whats about
Thanks


----------



## JoCatalunya

This year during a small warm spell the chicadas round these parts hatched out and practically drove us potty with their chirp chirping, apparently, though this info could be wrong, they live for many years as larvae, eating the trees, but only change into the beetle once every 10 or 15 years. Hence why you hear them one year and then dont hear them for years after.


----------



## Alcalaina

JoCatalunya said:


> This year during a small warm spell the chicadas round these parts hatched out and practically drove us potty with their chirp chirping, apparently, though this info could be wrong, they live for many years as larvae, eating the trees, but only change into the beetle once every 10 or 15 years. Hence why you hear them one year and then dont hear them for years after.


Well well, you learn something every day!

My OH has just bought a book on insects and amphibians of Spain so I suspect he will be presenting me with similar snippets for the next few weeks.


----------



## JoCatalunya

Alcalaina said:


> Well well, you learn something every day!
> 
> My OH has just bought a book on insects and amphibians of Spain so I suspect he will be presenting me with similar snippets for the next few weeks.


Aren't you the lucky one. I absolutely loathe bugs, but have a rule, if they stay away from me, I will leave them well alone, trouble is they don't seem to subscribe to my mantra, so I zap em when they overstep the mark.


----------

